# Boat capsizes near Belpre..one dead, one still missing



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Not all the details are out yet, but here is the link...alot of rumors as to what really happened, that I"m not getting into, because none are confirmed. However hoping you all say a prayer for the families. They tried to send out divers to look for the other person missing, however the river is especially chocolate brown here in Belpre due to the rain and the Little Kanawah dumping in just a mile from Blennerhassett Island, where the accident occurred. I'll post the link to the update when it comes out.

Prayers sent out to the big Fisherman in the sky.

http://www.wtap.com/home/headlines/48685557.html


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Any more updates??


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

The Father was pronounced dead at the hospital. The 20 yr old Son is missing and has not been found as of this evening.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

So sad....Prayers sent


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

They announced that they found the Young Man missing in the Ohio River since Saturday. He was found apprx. 10 miles downstream of where he went in. The boat capsized near Belpre and he was found near Hockingport. The River is always dangerous depending on the situation especially when there is high water and current.


----------

